# ***HELP PROGRAMING VIPER 5704v from default manual to automatic transmission



## pg72paul (Jan 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to switch my viper 5704 remote starter from manual transmission mode to automatic thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

default is automatic...odd


----------

